# Post holiday mail.



## EIngerson (Jan 2, 2013)

I ordered the 5D mk iii. I have never been this impatient waiting on a camera.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 18, 2013)

EIngerson said:
			
		

> I ordered the 5D mk iii. I have never been this impatient waiting on a camera.



Ha ha.. Sounds like me getting pissed at fed ex...


----------



## kathyt (Jan 18, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> I ordered the 5D mk iii. I have never been this impatient waiting on a camera.



Have you got it yet?


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the 5D mk iii. I have never been this impatient waiting on a camera.
> ...



I sure did. 




5D MK III and 24-70 F2.8 L by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I could see getting impatient for a Nikon.. but a Canon... give me a break!  lol!         (yes.. kidding!)


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 18, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...





Nice... now show us some good stuff with it!


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 18, 2013)

One from work the other day.


AAV sunset by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 18, 2013)

It is great isn't it?  I am so happy I am sticking with Canon.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 18, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> One from work the other day.
> AAV sunset by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr



I like it... but it needs a bit more contrast between the sky / clouds, as they are so dark, the vehicle blends in too much with it.. makes it hard to discern what it is....

Edit: On FLickr, with a Black Background.. it is not as bad as it is here with the white background....makes a difference! Still a little dark though...


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 18, 2013)

Thoroughly impressed. I moved up from the 7D and will probably use that more as a paper weight than a back up camera. lol


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 18, 2013)

The things I love about it other than the obvious stuff (high iso performance, focusing etc.)

1. The wheel setting is locked.  You wont mistakenly switch it to other mode (mine kept switching to BULB on 5d2... annoying!)
2. Silent mode... OMG!
3. You can set minimum shutter while using Av and Auto ISO!  Not sure why a lot of Canon cameras did not have that!
4. Multi exposure!
5. Better button customization!

You should program the SET button (the middle of thumb wheel) to ISO.  You know how when you change the ISO while you look at the viewfinder, the light meter stops working?  If you use this setup you can change the ISO while looking at the meter.  You will know how many stops under and over.  It will be like changing shutter or aperture.  Give it a shot and compare it with changing the ISO using the button on top.  A lot better!


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 18, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> The things I love about it other than the obvious stuff (high iso performance, focusing etc.)
> 
> 1. The wheel setting is locked.  You wont mistakenly switch it to other mode (mine kept switching to BULB on 5d2... annoying!)
> 2. Silent mode... OMG!
> ...



Thanks for the tip Robin, I'll give that a try. The locking wheel is actually something I don't like. I never had an issue before and it kind of erks me that I have to stop and pay attention on that. lol. I agree totally with the silent shutter mode. (AWESOME) 

I've played with the multi exposure and love it. Time to dig deep into the manual and menus now that the "Holy crap this camera is so AWESOME" phase is calming down. lol


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine is almost as sexy as yours


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 18, 2013)

LOL, I'd say just as sexy.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 18, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Mine is almost as sexy as yours



My mk II looks about as heavily used as your lens does


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 18, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > One from work the other day.
> ...



Didn't see this. Thanks!


----------



## kathyt (Jan 18, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> One from work the other day.
> 
> 
> AAV sunset by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr



Hey, I know that vehicle. Is your home base Camp Pendleton?


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > One from work the other day.
> ...



I'm stationed here in Japan now. I was on Pendleton from 2006 to 2012.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 18, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...



Were you working with the AAV's on Camp Pendleton too?


----------



## kathyt (Jan 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



I know alot of people that work for General Dynamics. Some of them might be in other areas right now though.


----------



## Justman1020 (Jan 18, 2013)

That looks a lot like a Stryker. We used strykers out of fort Lewis Washington.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 18, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > One from work the other day.
> ...



I agree that it would be cool to have fill light on the vehicle. But I like the silouette of the track on it. Track vehicles are just cool.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > EIngerson said:
> ...



Yes, I've been with tracks for 23 years.  I might know some of the same people. Small world.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 18, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



YAT YAS! Remember, no apricots on the AAV's. Very dangerous.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 19, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



I'm liking you more and more. :heart: :mrgreen:


----------

